# picked up an a500 reference amp and a m-audio 710 interface



## osc (Mar 7, 2011)

so I've got some passive hifi speaker cabinates. what else Ami going to need, wires?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Is the m-audio 710 a preamp?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

osc said:


> so I've got some passive hifi speaker cabinates. what else Ami going to need, wires?


I know that a number of m-audio products are USB audio interfaces (They make a lot of components).

If you have an USB interface (old term: sound card), and an amp and speakers - that should be all you need to play music from your PC.


----------



## osc (Mar 7, 2011)

thank you!


so here is the thing now

the amp has 1/4 balanced and RCA unbalanced. the interface has "operating level unbalanced" in the specs and 1/4 outs. I thought I'd researched and read I could run unbalanced RCA to the amp off the s/pdif


----------



## osc (Mar 7, 2011)

osc said:


> thank you!
> 
> so here is the thing now
> 
> the amp has 1/4 balanced and RCA unbalanced. the interface has "operating level unbalanced" in the specs and 1/4 outs. I thought I'd researched and read I could run unbalanced RCA to the amp off the s/pdif


so I should just run 1/4 balanced then?


----------

